# Please help!



## Cardboard Box (Aug 13, 2009)

We have today found an injured pigeon. He / she is eating and able to fly but only just. He / she has hurt his or her leg and is unable to put any pressure on the foot. We picked the poor bird up easily because while we were watching him / her a dog nearly caught him / her. The pigeon also has feathers missing and a scratch type wound on his / her back.

We are very willing to look after this little bird but could do with some help in sorting out the leg injury.

Tonight, he / she has settled down and is now beak under blanket so to speak in a sizeable cat nursing cage (without the cats obviously) 

Can anyone help? We live in South Wales.

Thanks


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Wound on the back + Leg injury should be treated.
Wound treatment is like with humans, antibiotic cream. You need to check for broken leg bones though. If it is cat/dog atack, administration of antibiotic against bacteria in saliva is required. 

You may take it to the vet for examination and treatment .


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

This is the list of vets that will treat pigeons in Wales. I'm sure there are others but this is what I have. I hope one is close to you.

City Wildlife Care
Newport

07794 179 207

Offers the rescue, treatment and care of all wildlife in the South East Wales area.
Gower Bird Hospital
Pennard

01792 371630

Sanctuary treats pigeons but will destroy unreleasable ones that have been signed over.

http://www.gowerbirdhospital.org.uk/

The Haven Veterinary Group
1 James St
Llanelli
Dyfed
SA15 1DU 
01554 772097


----------



## Cardboard Box (Aug 13, 2009)

Yes, thanks for that. Have already put Savalon on wound - it is not bleeding, it looks more like a scratch or scrape. No evidence of bite marks or punctures anywhere. 
I have taken note of the comments made about cat saliva from the information posted.

I think we will have to take him / her to the vets though to get the leg seen to as we don't know how to treat it. The trouble however is the cost....


----------



## Cardboard Box (Aug 13, 2009)

Charis,
Yes, thanks, my last message must have crossed with yours. I have heard of City Wildlife, in fact at a Animal Sanctuary fundraiser last month I gave them a donation! I will certainly give them a ring in the morning. Newport is about 20 miles from where I live - if I could get the bird treated by them it would be fantastic. Either way though I will have to take him / her somewhere to make sure he / she is not in pain and that we are doing all we can.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

CB thank you for helping this bird.
Please make sure, wherever you take bird that it will be treated, not put to sleep or used for raptors food. Insist on treatment.


----------

